# Citation acoustic guitar (mfg?)



## ridge615

I am trying to track down the mfg of my Citation. Can't find anything on it. Body made of tiger maple, maple neck, rosewood fingerboard, spruce top. No laminates, solid wood. Looks to be well made with top materials. Looks to be 20 yrs old or more. 

Inside label has large red Maple Leaf on it. Has Model C560 Citation on it. Inlay on neck states "Citation II".

Does anyone know the maker/location of this guitar?

Thanks


----------



## Mooh

My reference says they were made in Japan and imported by US distributor the Grossman Co. of Cleveland Ohio. That is, if we're talking about the same Citation.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools

*Check here*

http://www.manta.com/coms2/dnbcompany_g4tq1
It has a section once you sign up for you to ask about the Citation line, grossman is still very active and they might be able to lead you better as to your guitar, I myself don't really remember anything special about them early 70's Japanese made instruments could be a hit or a miss. I guess it would depend on which factory made it during that time.Ship


----------



## terry9317

*japan*

i checked and it said they were made in japan


----------



## diggler

I just bought a citation2. The guy in the music store told me they are hand made in canada by seagull that is why their is a maple leaf on the inside.


----------



## steveft

Hello Ridge
I have been searching for info on my Citation C510 12 string.Anyway today I spoke to the president of Godin guitars and he told me Citation where made by Norman Guitars in Quebec.They were made on contract to a Canadian distributor called Louis Musical Ltd.The distributor has been long gone since then,he says that they were made in the early 80's.So be happy this is a real good brand and if it is anything like mine it has a great sound and it has a good touch.
Steve


----------



## sgreb

I recently acquired a CITATION II C-500 Classical guitar and am having a heck of a time finding out info about it. Godin says it is not affiliated with Godin or Norman. It seems to be of very good quality. How were you able to reach Godin's president? I can't even find a phone number for them. I am just truly intrigued about this guitar and why it is so far off of the radar.

Any more help or insight????

Steve


----------



## Tony_Flags

I bought a Citation 650 back in 1981, it was made in Korea for the distributor "Louis Musical Ldt./LTEE" of Montreal, Quebec. If the original lable is still in the guitar you'll see a small Logo in the shape of a guitar with lettering that's hard to read but it does say Louis Musical in the guitar. I still have my citation and will never get rid of it. I'll sell my Fender Malibu before I sell the Citation.


----------



## jimihendrix

Found this info here...(scroll down to Citation)...

Vintage - Carlos,* Chandler Guitars, Charvel, Chandler Guitars, Chaki, Chafins


"Citation guitars. The image below is from a Citation guitar made in 1973. Imported by US distributor the Grossman Co. of Cleveland Ohio.

Robert Godin president of Godin guitars reports that some Citation guitars were were manufactured by Norman guitars in the early 80's.He was a partner in the company. He says it was a contract for a distributor from Montreal called Louis Musical LTD. This distributor has been long since gone."










One was/is for sale in Barrie...maybe the owner has some info...

http://barrie.canadianlisted.com/music-instruments/acoustic-guitar-for-sale_560062.html


----------



## billythekid

Just picked up a Model C500 Citation 11. Maple Leaf label, hand made in Canada. Spruce top, cherry b/s. Matte finish. Everything about it tells me Godin. Says “I am made of solid wood” on a label inside, 45% humidity. Great tone. Mine is like new with case, tuner, three music books. I know this is an old thread but just wanted to confirm that this is not the cheap Japan guitar that some have referred to.

billythekid


----------



## blueshores_guy

General Motors, Chevrolet division.
Had a 1981 Citation X11, bought the thing new. Can't for the life of me remember why. Not one of my wisest moves, even if it was a nice colour.


----------



## billythekid

Just saw another Citation 11 for sale (guitar not the Chevy). That one was a steele string, gloss finish model. Label was the same as mine (Maple Leaf) except it said Hand Made in Korea, rather than Hand Made in Canada. Seems that company was filling their guitar needs from at least two separate companies and countries.

blueshores guy - I’ll see your Chevy Citation and raise you a ‘63 Corvair Spyder. 110hp with Turbo. Almost enough power to spin the tires on a gravel road. The Turbo was chrome plated though. Do I win?


----------



## blueshores_guy

billythekid said:


> blueshores guy - I’ll see your Chevy Citation and raise you a ‘63 Corvair Spyder. 110hp with Turbo. Almost enough power to spin the tires on a gravel road. The Turbo was chrome plated though. Do I win?


Well, I'll admit 1963 was quite a while ago, but my (questionable) memory tells me that Corvair should have been 150hp, not 110. Ask Ralph Nader, the turbo was still unsafe, just at higher speeds.


----------



## billythekid

blueshores_guy said:


> Well, I'll admit 1963 was quite a while ago, but my (questionable) memory tells me that Corvair should have been 150hp, not 110. Ask Ralph Nader, the turbo was still unsafe, just at higher speeds.


Pretty good memory. The 150hp was in the “new” design (‘64, ‘65). A 1/4” of fresh snow and if you just gently touched the brake, it would spin 540 degrees and back you into a ditch (hopefully). But it had chrome on the engine so I think that compensated for the peculiar handling aspects. Mine stored exhaust fumes in the back seat as well.

**** Just heard back from Godin Guitars. Notwithstanding the label inside the C-500 model claiming it is made of solid wood (put on by reseller I guess), it is in fact the same cherry laminate back and sides found is so many Godin company models. No surprise there. I have a Seagull Parlour with it as well as an S&P cedar dread. Both sound great.


----------



## Chet

The Citation II C-model is a Norman Lys Made in Quebec...


----------



## oldfartatplay

I have a Citation with a Hummingbird type pick guard. It is definitely made in Canada. Sez so on the faded label inside the sound hole. It is an absolute sweetheart of an acoustic, but I have no idea of what model it is or what it's worth on the market. Not that I'm in any hurry to sell it. But can anyone help me identify this guitar? There's a faded M57 on the label, I think. I hate being legally blind.


----------



## Acoustic Tom

I owned a citation back in the early 90s. Got rid of it because it wasn't a "big name" guitar. I wish I could go back and give myself a kick in arse for that one!


----------



## MarkM

oldfartatplay said:


> I have a Citation with a Hummingbird type pick guard. It is definitely made in Canada. Sez so on the faded label inside the sound hole. It is an absolute sweetheart of an acoustic, but I have no idea of what model it is or what it's worth on the market. Not that I'm in any hurry to sell it. But can anyone help me identify this guitar? There's a faded M57 on the label, I think. I hate being legally blind.


I bought my best girl a Hummingbird Citation back in the late 80's, that gal became my bride.
She had no desire to play guitar or even talk about it? I have no idea where that guitar ended up? My niece might have it?

I would hate being legally blind too!


----------

